# Red eyed budgie



## rkeal42 (1 mo ago)

Hi all, I've posted this without pic not sure how to drive this site new to this so hopefully it will go well. This baby I have is now 17 days old I have been hand rearing since 5 days old dad killed the other two. Mum is dark blue dad is pied both dark eyes. No albino in Avery. Baby has red eyes little white feathers with light brown mottled colour, tail is now blue and black cheeks are dark coming through. Obviously this chick is a throw back but I thought albino birds were normally white and the other type yellow. Is this normal to have red eyed going coloured? I don't know how to post picture........


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here are the instructions on how to post pictures: 









FAQ







www.talkbudgies.com





Please post pictures of the chick. 

Colony breeding is never recommended by this forum due to the inherent risks and dangers.









Individual Breeding Cages - Why is this So Important?


Individual Breeding Cages - why is this SO important? The purpose of the Talk Budgies Forum is to promote the best practices for the health and well-being of budgies. Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to...




www.talkbudgies.com





The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.*
*Locating an Avian Vet*

*When you have mixed genders in one cage or aviary, please ensure you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You've been given the absolute best advice above. Please try and post a photo when you get a chance!

Meanwhile, please be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions afterwards, please feel free to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

Hope to see you around! 👋


----------

